# Horrible Experience At Dealership



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

Well.. I attempted to purchase a Spec V this weekend, unfortunately, it didnt happen.

I went up to Team Nissan in Oxnard, California. After today, I will never reccomend that dealer to anyone. 

I showed up looking for Spec V's... they had 2, a silver one (too plain), and a black, one of the top choices for color on my list. The black one had been returned not once, but twice... first by someone who coudlnt get the financing worked out... the second time by someone who couldnt keep it since his girlfriend couldnt drive stick. At first, the car looked fine. Then I was told about its history.. and that it had 1100 miles on it. And the front seats had what looked like coffee/soda stains. And the backseat had a nice burn mark in it. It had the moonroof but no Fosgate package.

I inquired about the pricing... they were asking 20k for the car!! with 1100 miles, and shitty interior. I told him that that made the car worth less in my opinion... but asked him to evaluate my trade in (95 S10 SS) to see what they could give me.

I was offered 900 bucks for my truck! I told them that was extremely low for a truck with a new trans, 108k (low for a 95 thats acutally driven on a daily basis) custom wheels, etc. Yeah I know they dont care about that stuff. I told him I had a private party offer for 7k if I could wait till the end of summer to sell. 

He asked me how much I would pay for the Sentra, what he had to do to make this deal happen. I told him I'd need 6k for the trade in, and I would give him 16,000 out the door, if the rear seat were fixed. I had no idea how that car was broken in... the people who know they may have to return them dont treat them too nice, I work for a bank, so I have experience here.

He came back and said they could do 18k plus tax and liscense for the car. I've found lower for brand new ones. Here's the kicker.. he said he would give me 3000 for my trade, and that I was "ripping off" whoever I could sell it to for 7k. I asked for my keys and walked out... I felt insulted by being told that, especially from someone who was attempting to rip me off.

Fuck you Team Nisaan, you just lost 2 sales. My parents are looking to buy a 350Z as well.. they had one exactly how my mom wants it... needless to say we wont be buying either car from them, and I'll most likely be waiting till the end of summer to buy the car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hahahah 20k for a used car with 2 owners that has an msrp of around 17k new??? Those people are idiots if they think they can pull that off


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Trust me, some clown will fall for it.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

LOL, I'm sorry bro, I actually bought my Spec from TEAM NISSAN in Oxnard.... After the interest, 100k mile warranty.... price of the car, and down payment combined, taxes, dealer fees etc....... with 20 miles on it...... grand total is $20,460 the car itself came to like 16,500.... oh, and I have the rockford setup too.... and how dare you say silver is plain  mine is silver.... and yah straight off the lot it kinda is but as soon as I find a place that powder coats my car is gonna be hot  u know a place since we are obviously from the same area CaptainMorganSS
?? I want my mesh grill crap and wheels powder coated white...... late~


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

I dunno, the silver is nice... I know someone with a silver one, and I just see a few too many of them, so I wanted a different color. 

The credit union I work for used to do work with them.. and they end up getting alot of bad credit returns, so I should have expected to see that type of thing there.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Come down to San Diego! They have rebates or 1.9% financing! I saw a pretty well equiped one at Mossy in El Cajon for 17+k.

http://www.mossynissan.com/list.asp?model=sentra


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

I would have laughed at him and said I was going to the next Nissan dealership (4 within 20 miles of me, DFW). Would have liked to have seen his reaction then.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ny-capo said:


> *I would have laughed at him and said I was going to the next Nissan dealership (4 within 20 miles of me, DFW). Would have liked to have seen his reaction then. *



where did you get your car? I got my first SE at Grubbs on 183 and the 2nd at some Nissan dealership out in Denton. Both were very nice to deal with, and Grubbs hasn't said a word to me about my mods when I bring it in (then again I've never had anything go wrong on the car so I'm never there for warranty work)


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i got three nissan dealers to fight it out for my deal, three very close , very comprtitive dealers. i got 16,900 out the door with all the paper work.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *where did you get your car? I got my first SE at Grubbs on 183 and the 2nd at some Nissan dealership out in Denton. Both were very nice to deal with, and Grubbs hasn't said a word to me about my mods when I bring it in (then again I've never had anything go wrong on the car so I'm never there for warranty work) *


Well I checked nissanusa.com and the 4 dealers I got were Don Davis, Grubbs, West Loop, and Urban Nissan. I haven't gotten my Spec yet but you can rest assured that I will travel to all 4 of these in search of the better deal.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *Come down to San Diego! They have rebates or 1.9% financing! I saw a pretty well equiped one at Mossy in El Cajon for 17+k.
> 
> http://www.mossynissan.com/list.asp?model=sentra *


Mossy nissan is a great dealer. Straigh dealin' Plus Greg Vogel is the parts manager... 

I bought a 2001 Frontier S/C from them and got a great deal.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

My girlfriend paid $350-400 under invoice, with 0.9% financing. The TOTAL finance charges will be $400 for the entire loan period. 

...but then again, little blonds that know the sales managers always get the deals.


----------

